# How do you backup Gmail Account Settings with Titanium Backup?



## kman79 (Jun 11, 2011)

I flash a new ROM on my phone just about every day, not a complaint, I'm actually happy that I have choices on ROMs!









The most tedious part about restoring is getting all my gmail usernames and passwords restored, I've had to manually do this after every flash. I was wondering if anyone knows how to go about backup the gmail account settings?

I've tried backing up gmail in titanium backup but that hasn't seemed to work. Any help with this is greatly appreciated


----------



## airmaxx23 (Jun 15, 2011)

Did you restore just the app and not the app and data?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I have always had bad luck using TiBu for Google apps.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved to applications.


----------



## Geezer Squid (Oct 11, 2011)

kman79 said:


> I flash a new ROM on my phone just about every day, not a complaint, I'm actually happy that I have choices on ROMs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This may not answer your question but if you are using Gmail for pop3 accounts, it will: http://www.androidcentral.com/using-gmail-your-own-personal-push-mail-server

Good luck and sorry if this isn't on-point.


----------



## RogerWatson (12 mo ago)

You can use Gmail Backup . This professional solution save backup of your Gmail mailboxes with all its mail attachments. It have an option to save emails into other distinct file formats such as PST, EML, MBOX etc. You can check the demo version of the software from here:Gmail Backup Software for Gmail to PST, EML, EMLX and MBOX


----------

